# Greetings from the USA



## Tom T. (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello TT enthusiasts,

Just a quick note to say hello and also how glad I am to have found this web site dedicated to the Audi TT. I'm looking for an 8J TT VR6 so this is the place to seek out info. Hopefully I'll find a good one here in the states.

Tom


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

The US is a big place. What part are you from ?

Unlike the UK / EU, you'll find TT's a little harder to find and the price for a used one can be a bit steep (compared to the UK). A VR6 means 2008 or older and most likely a DSG (very few manual transmissions were sold in the US)

Still, they draw attention due to their rarity. I probably see 50 Caymans for every TT. Hell, to be truthful I've probably seen more exotics (i.e. Huracans, Mclarens) than TT's driving around Seattle.

Good luck. Hope you find a good one.


----------



## Tom T. (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi FNChaos,

I'm in north NJ over on the opposite coast from you. 

Finding a VR6 TT is like finding an A3 with a manual trans which is like looking for the needle in a haystack when compared to finding either car with the 2.0T. So far there's a dozen or so VR6 TT cars for sale with most being equipped with DSG.and seemingly pricey as you stated. While TT's are pretty rare cars I drive a 1993 VW Corrado SLC which is even more rare, LOL. The Audi TT (or A3) would eventually replace the ever aging and very high mileage Corrado as a daily driver.

Appreciate your help. 

Tom


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If you browse around the MK2 forum you'll find tons of info in the knowledge base. You'll also get a good idea on what to look out for (known issues) when buying a MK2.

Mk2 forum members are a cool group of people willing to help and / or share their experience so come over and join in.
(Note: things are a bit slower now w/ Covid lock-downs & winter weather but it should pick back up).

Cheers


----------



## Tom T. (Dec 22, 2021)

It does seem very friendly here just like the Corrado forum on VWVortex. I already have read many posts by super mod & enthusiast SwissJetPilot. Great info from him. Looking forward to being here.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Tom  good luck with the search


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tom, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Tom T. (Dec 22, 2021)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the support.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  When you find your TT, please be sure to register so we know which TT you have when replying to your posts.








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Lots of helpful folks around! Welcome and enjoy


----------

